# Suggestions on My Daily Smoothie



## xerosaburu (Mar 18, 2018)

I've added kitchen sink stuff over the years, this is current:

1 scoop Orgain Organic Superfoods
1 Scoop Baobab Energy
1 tsp green matcha
1 scoop d-ribose powder
1 scoop super-collagen
1 tbsp glutamine powder
1 tsp creatine
1 tsp pomegranate powder
1 tsp acai powder
1 tsp kelp powder
1 tsp goji berry powder
1 tsp moringa powder
1 handful dried mulberries
1 tsp maca powde
1 scoop whey protein
1 tsp chaga mushroom powder
1 tbsp broccoli sprout powder
1 tbsp turmeric-ginger-cinnamon-black pepper mix
1 tbsp aronia berry powder
1 tsp cordyceps powder
1 tsp lions mane powder
1 tsp msm
1 scoop dry goats milk
1 tsp cocoa powder
1 tsp walnut oil
1 tsp pumpkin seed oil
1 tsp mct oil
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 cup applecider vinegar
1/2 cup coconut water
mix and add water until it's drinkable

What else could I add?  I'll post the supplements I'm doing after I get them all together


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 18, 2018)

You forgot the beer.


----------



## SirloinTip (Apr 27, 2018)

I want to see a video of you making this shake an drinking it if your phone can take that long of a video..... I call BS


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 20, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> You forgot the beer.



It is a huge list and beer should be on the list.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 20, 2018)

Yes, you can make a youtube video and it would be helpful.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 28, 2018)

I am waiting then..


----------

